# Graphic card for a P4 system



## dippi_taurus (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello guys, 
              This is my PC spec. I have a HP Pavilion a1320in pc with a *P4, 3.06Ghz with HT processor*. My mobo *has a PCI X16 slot* and a 2x 1GB RAM. PSU is a stock 230W. Now, I am in need of a graphics card and the one I have in mind is the *ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB*. For this, I would also like your suggestions on a good PSU. My question is, will the above mentioned card run on my system? If not could you suggest one. There is no price margin so please feel free to post some good ones.
Now, before you go any further, I like to add that I also know that my CPU is outdated and is gonna be a bottleneck for the GPU. And I'm not likely to upgrade my system for now. So, please don't mention it.
Could you also tell me the price and company of both the GPU & PSU with good customer satisfaction.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2011)

HD4870 is power hungry OLD card - no point in getting this. 

For your system best would be Sapphire HD6670 1GB GDDr5 @ 5.5k / Sapphire HD6750 1GB GDDR5 @ 6k along with a FSp saga II 350W PSU @ 1.5k


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jun 26, 2011)

topgear said:


> HD4870 is power hungry OLD card - no point in getting this.
> 
> For your system best would be Sapphire HD6670 1GB GDDr5 @ 5.5k / Sapphire HD6750 1GB GDDR5 @ 6k along with a FSp saga II 350W PSU @ 1.5k



Hey dude, thanks for the reply. Just checked the Sapphire Readeon HD6750 1GB. Looks great. The question is the card features a PCIe X16 2.1 interface. Wouldn't this be a problem. I mean I've read in a couple of places that the 2.1 interface gives a lot of trouble regarding backwards compatibility. Well what do you say? Have you checked it in a system with a PCIe x16 interface?
Also the card looks a bit big. What is its' form factor? I don't know if it fits in my system but the motherboard has a micro atx form factor.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2011)

dippi_taurus said:


> I've read in a couple of places that the 2.1 interface gives a lot of trouble regarding backwards compatibility.



where?



dippi_taurus said:


> Well what do you say? Have you checked it in a system with a PCIe x16 interface?



many have used PCIe 2.0 card in PCIe 1.0 slot without any problem.



dippi_taurus said:


> The AMD site says that the card has a PCIe x16 interface, but Sapphire says that its a x16 2.1 interface. What gives?



the particular card, Sapphire HD6750 uses PCIe 2.1 connector. also AMD makes the GPU so they gave a reference. it is upto their AIB partners what they want to do. bundle 512Mb/1Gb/2Gb VRAM of type GDDR3/GDDR4/GDDR5 & what type of cooling to use. 



dippi_taurus said:


> Also the card looks a bit big. What is its' form factor? I don't know if it fits in my system but the motherboard has a micro atx form factor.



depends on the cabby & what other expansion card you are using. most midrange cards use 2 slot coolers. so if nothing is blocking it, then it should fit fine. also check for hard drive that may block the card's power supply points.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jun 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> many have used PCIe 2.0 card in PCIe 1.0 slot without any problem.


So, you're saying that I wouldn't have any problem running a PCIe x16 2.1 card in a PCIe x16 slot, right?



> depends on the cabby & what other expansion card you are using. most midrange cards use 2 slot coolers. so if nothing is blocking it, then it should fit fine. also check for hard drive that may block the card's power supply points.


I don't have any other expansion cards and I have one 1TB hard drive.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Make sure you have the latest bios version for your mobo.
That card should easily fit inside most of the cabinets.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok guys, now that the graphics card has been finalized could you suggest me a good PSU for this card. I'm looking for a good branded one with good components and customer satisfaction. The FSp saga II is not available at my place though. Please help.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

Go for a Corsair CX430 or GS600


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2011)

GS600 @ 4k  would be an overkill for his present config but it's good choice for future thoiugh 

CX430 is enough for him and if he can find a CX400 it would be just great.


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry for the delay guys. Was kinda busy with work. Was wondering......... among the 6670 1GB & 6750 1GB which company should I buy from? - Sapphire, MSI or XFX?


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2011)

avoid the last one and now you have two choices - so make your decision


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok here's the quotation the guy gave me-
1. Sapphire HD 6670 1GB - Rs. 5200
1. Sapphire HD 6750 1GB - Rs. 5400
2. Sapphire HD 6770 1GB - Rs. 6700
3. Corsair CX400 - NA
4. Corsair CX430 V2 - Rs. 2000
5. Corsair VX450 - NA
6. Corsair VX550/GS 600/GS700 - NA/3700/4700
7. HDMI cable - Rs. 300/500 [LOCAL/BELKIN]

Wondering if I should go for 6750 which is just a couple of hundred rupees difference. Also I couldn't find the CX400 or CX450 anywhere but since there's CX430 v2 should I go for that or the GS 600?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2011)

go for 6750. price is good. 

about the PSU, if you have budget go for the GS unit but it'll only allow you to go for some highend GPU later not multi-GPU. the CX430 v2 unit is damn cheap. and according to Jonny's review it is a good unit for the money.

but are you sure the price of CX430W v2 is 2k?


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2011)

yep, get HD6750 and Corsair CX430 V2 - the price of the PSU seems very low though


----------



## dippi_taurus (Jul 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> go for 6750. price is good.
> 
> about the PSU, if you have budget go for the GS unit but it'll only allow you to go for some highend GPU later not multi-GPU. the CX430 v2 unit is damn cheap. and according to Jonny's review it is a good unit for the money.
> 
> but are you sure the price of CX430W v2 is 2k?



Yes it is.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ in Kolkata CX430W v2 is 2.8k - you are getting it for vey cheap - don't miss this chance


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 8, 2011)

its p4 PC  6750 will bottleneck ??


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

^

yup, P4 is a bottleneck.

I think the OP was buying so that he could even use it later - after upgrading from P4.

anyhow, don't bump old threads.


----------

